# Heart Attack During Sermon



## heartoflesh (Oct 31, 2005)

This is so bizzare you'll think I'm making it up, but it really happened.

First some background. Our head pastor has been away for the last 2 weeks on vacation with his family, and the assistant pastor Gabe has filled in with the preaching. Gabe is a young guy (24?) and pretty much fresh out of seminary. You can tell he's a little nervous, but he does a fine job. 

Yesterday he was preaching through 2 Corinthians chapt. 5 and the subject of being reconciled to God, and as part of his sermon he started quoting from Jonathon Edwards "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God". No sooner had he finished three or four lines of _"It is a wonder you didn't wake up this morning in Hell_, etc.., when a paramedic ran down the aisles who (with the help of a parishioner) carried off an elderly gentlemen. The sermon was stopped, and one of the church elders came up and prayed. Then the sermon continued. 

From what I hear, the man was visiting from Czechoslavokia and he is recovering fine.

I just hope this won't cause Gabe to avoid quoting Jonathon Edwards in the future!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 31, 2005)




----------

